
Show HN: Cloud-based agents for web scraping, text extraction, OCR, change track - vrathee
https://www.agenty.com
======
vrathee
Hi, Hackers!

We have been working on Agenty from a long time, and today I am so excited to
show it to the HN community.

We are launching 4 agents today :

\- Scraping agents : Point-and-Click web scraping agent to extract data from
websites of choices. Convert websites into api in lass then 2 minutes (see my
video [https://www.agenty.com/docs/video-
tutorials.aspx](https://www.agenty.com/docs/video-tutorials.aspx) ) or install
the extension from Chrome store -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/agenty-advanced-
we...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/agenty-advanced-web-
scrap/gpolcofcjjiooogejfbaamdgmgfehgff)

\- Textract agents : Extract text and metadata from almost any documents in
batch

\- OCR agents : Extract text from images and pdfs.

\- Bar code recognition agent - Recognize the bar code number and it's type
from products photo captured by mobile or cameras.

All agents are API ready, see the documentation -
[https://www.agenty.com/docs/api](https://www.agenty.com/docs/api)

Go to our website and signup to get 100 pages credit free to try any agent you
like. And you can go PRO anytime if you like it, the pricing plan just starts
from $29 per month (10x lower then import.io for web scraping whose plans
starts from $299)

I’ll keeps checking this page today to answer any comments, feedback you have,
really looking forward to it.

